# DoubleTap maintainance???



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

I've got ~2 seasons on my Rival "brifters" they are collecting some rubber shavings from the hoods, how would you clean that out? I'm about to rinse them in diesel and blow them out with air...

SRAM service had a degreaser/isopropol/Johnny Snot protocol that makes diesel seem gentle. At least the diesel would leave the internals lubed. The factory lube= Johnny Snot seems to be the attractant for the rubber shavings...









Look on the bright side; at least my shift barrel hasn't assploded.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

you could clean those like you want to, then blow them out w/ compressed air, then lubricate them. but really...they're pretty damn clean.


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply cxwrench,
I opted to give them a good detailing with a bunch of Q-tip's to eliminate ALL the grease and junk that was there, then I went back and just ever so slightly lubed the shift barrels and pawls with some Park Polylube 1000. I figured that if I dipped the housings in diesel the surfaces would eventually get tacky and start collecting junk. 

The reach cams on the shift levers are just starting to rust, I think I'll get some clear coat nail polish and seal them up. 

The shifter blades are getting rough where they make contact with the break levers. I can't tell if it's sweaty crud or corrosion. I might try a stiff nylon brush if I can find one...

HOW do you get the hoods back on?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i use one of those aerosol degreasers that dries really fast. spray the inside of the hood, then slide it up onto the lever. you'll probably have to get your fingers inside the hood and help it over the top of the lever body, but w/ the hood being wet it will slide right on. i like the aerosol cleaners because they dry quickly and don't leave any residue. they're damn hard to get one dry, that's for sure.


----------

